# Anyone ever cook Giraffe, Hippopotamus, River Beaver, or Zebra before?



## joshua tomczyk (Jul 12, 2001)

At the restaurant we get a specialty game catalog with meat from all those and many many more. Hippo is only sold in whole leg cut. It must weigh 300#. What in gods name would you do with 300#s of Hippo leg. 
What interesting meats have you worked with before. I guess the oddest thing I have ever worked with was Ox. We ran an Ox NY Strip for a special, sold well actually.


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

They don't offer any kind possible applications for the meat? Even as general as cooking methods, braise, saute, etc.? Isn't there a classic recipe for elephant foot? I heard an odd story along those lines at some point. This really interests me. If you find out any extra info from the purveyor post here please.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Talk to Kuan. He's had some experience with cooking camel. :lol: :lol: :lol: Truly. You could look for the thread.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm guessing you wouldn't find a recipe for that in the Joy of Cooking...

What is your clientele, that you'd consider moving 300# of hippo, in any form??


----------



## joshua tomczyk (Jul 12, 2001)

I'm sorry, I don't really have to cook Hippo. I was just using that as an example. I am amazed at the product offered by the company. Then I was wondering if anyone had actually used any uber exotic meats. 
I will have to see if this years catalog hasn't found it's way to the trash yet. I will post any info I can dig up.


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

The recipe for elephants foot is in the early editions of Mrs Beeton.
Enjoy


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I remember receiving a catalogue from a company that sold meat from these types of game long ago when I worked as a chef. I called the 800 number and asked where the company obtained lion meat, giraffe, zebra, gazelle et al. Immediately, the order taker jumped to the defensive asking if I was a crazy from an animal rights group. I explained that no, I wasn't a crazy, I just wanted to know where these exotic animals came from. Are they aging cast-offs from zoos? hunted by poachers? raised on US hippo/lion farms? My question was never answered but their extreme reaction to it made me very suspicious.
Maybe the question should not be---have you ever cooked this stuff? but, should you support a company that sells exotic animal meat from questionable sources? 
Is it even safe to eat?


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Some years ago, during a holiday in Kenya, I had a dinner in a restaurant called "Carnivore" which was specialized in exotic meats - antelope, zebra, two or three types of gazelles, crocodile and others I can't remember. Although the place was clearly a tourist trap, food was pretty good. All the meats were roasted. Honestly, I didn't wonder where did they took the animals, but since the place was always crowded I don't think they were fresh. Maybe the same source supplies some US companies...

Pongi


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A similar restaurant tried to open in Washington, D.C. years ago. It had problems though. One customer went in and ordered an Elephant cutlet. The Waiter said he couldn't have it. They went back and forth over it until the irate customer demanded to see the Chef. When he asked the Chef if they had Elephant the Chef replied that yes, they did indeed have elephant.
The customer said "well why can't I have it"?!
The Chef said "I'm sorry sir but we can't cut up our Elephant for one cutlet"!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Uh oh. I thought you were about to tell this one: A guy goes into a deli that has a sign in the window: "We serve every meat you can think of -- if we don't have it, your next sandwich is on us!" So the guy orders corned elephant on rye with mustard, pickle on the side. "Oh, I'm so sorry, sir. We can't make you that sandwich," says the counterman. "Huh," sneers the customer, "so you owe me a free sandwich. I didn't think you'd really have corned elephant." "We've got corned elephant, all right," replies the counterman. "It's rye bread we're out of."


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

River Beaver?
Yumm?
What catalogue IS this?

Anyway, I think it's best to stay away from Cr*p like that in general. There's enough legit "legal" exotic stuff that's out there.
Emu, bison, snake, rabbit, ostrich?, etc.; good, tasty, lean and healthy! Leave the poor otters and beavers alone I think!


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

OMG!

Even if you live in Brooklyn, can a RABBIT be defined "exotic stuff" like an Emu?

   

Pongi


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

I forgot that in Genoa rabbits run through the streets. 

Well, all the above are "farmed" so aren't really exotic at all per se....What's your definition?


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Suzanne you crack me up!!! LOL. I needed that today!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Oh yes, chef1x, you cannot imagine how many car accidents we have because of those jumping guys crossing our roads:bounce: 

Apart from that, whatever you mean with the word "exotic" it does not apply to rabbits in Italy, since they're as diffused as chickens here. A freshly killed young rabbit is the most usual present you can get from people living in the country...
This is not odd, as growing up a rabbit is a piece of cake - a cage, and the leftovers of your vegetables (I do know it as when I was a young girl I kept one at home for some years )

Pongi


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Poor bunnies 

In Brooklyn, that's what we do with the rats, and that's definitely exotic


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Not sure to understand what you mean...
Do you eat rats, keep them at home as pets, or  both?

Pongi


----------

